# American Red Ale Recipe Anyone?



## jakethesnake559 (29/5/12)

Hi all,

After drinking Two Birds Sunset Ale this week, I've been inspired to brew an American Red.
It has a really nice malty backbone, medium bitterness, but awesome hop aroma (citra/cascade).
Not too strong, easy drinking.

Does anyone have a good all-grain American Red recipe?
There doesn't seem to be a lot out there...or maybe I'm just really crap at using the search feature on here :huh: .

For the grain bill, I was thinking something along the lines of...

American Two-Row [74.5%]
Crystal 40 [15%]
Munich1 or Vienna [10%]
Roasted Barley [0.5%]

Does that look about right?
Was thinking Chinook, Cascade and Citra for hops...haven't thought too hard about qty yet.

If anyone could point me in the right direction, would be much appreciated!!

Cheers,
Jake.


----------



## Fat Bastard (29/5/12)

Here's the grain bill from a Green Flash Hop Head Red clone I purloined from one of the American forums:


*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.750 kg American 2-Row (77.55%)
0.625 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (8.43%)
0.625 kg Crystal 40 (8.43%)
0.350 kg Crystal 120 (4.72%)
0.065 kg Chocolate (0.88%)

Original thread isHere

I've been playing around with this one a bit and I'm progressively reducing the crystals and increasing the base malt. Previous iterations of my red have used Warrior for bittering and Amarillo later, but the latest has Warrior, Amarillo and Simcoe in larger amounts than previously. I don't want to post the full recipe because I'm not happy with it yet, but that link I posted should point you in the right direction.


----------



## jakethesnake559 (30/5/12)

Fat Bastard said:


> Here's the grain bill from a Green Flash Hop Head Red clone I purloined from one of the American forums:
> 
> 
> *Grain Bill*
> ...



Thanks FB, does the crystal 120 and the chocolate make it particularly dark?
Otherwise, the grain bill looks relatively similar to mine...I guess I'm kind of on the right track then.
Cheers,
Jake.


----------



## Fat Bastard (30/5/12)

Can't speak for the 40 & 120 as I wasn't able to get any. for this one (the first) I used Medium (54) and Dark (90) and adjusted the amounts to compensate.

I think it's a bit too dark and have been backing the amounts down slightly each brew until I get what I want. Without backlighting, it looks black!


----------



## jakethesnake559 (30/5/12)

Fat Bastard said:


> Can't speak for the 40 & 120 as I wasn't able to get any. for this one (the first) I used Medium (54) and Dark (90) and adjusted the amounts to compensate.
> 
> I think it's a bit too dark and have been backing the amounts down slightly each brew until I get what I want. Without backlighting, it looks black!



Jeez that looks good though!! :icon_drool2: 
I'm taking a similar approach, will just brew it and see how it turns out.
Thinking of using Crystal 120 maybe instead of the Roasted Barley.
Will post a pic when I finally get it in glass.
Thanks again!


----------



## Screwtop (30/5/12)

My Son makes a HHR Clone which is fantastic, it has a little smoked malt which he likes but for originality leave this out.

Here is his recipe.

Screwy



Bullies HHR Clone Ver 2.0
Boil Volume: 54.90 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.80 l
Batch Size: 45.00 l 
OG: 1.070 SG
Color: 14.0 SRM
IBU: 70 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

4.800 kg Pale Malt 
2.740 kg Munich I
2.700 kg Smoked Malt
0.950 kg Oats, Flaked
0.240 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L 
0.240 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L 
0.240 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L 
0.120 kg Carafa II 
43.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.70 %] - Boil 60
35.00 g Nugget [13.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min 
45.00 g Amarillo [8.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 14 - 
45.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Steep/whirlpool 20 min @ 80C
3.0 pkg Safale US-05


Mash Schedule:
Mash In - Protien Add 40 l of water at 63.31 C 54.00 C 10 min 
Sacch Rest Heat to 66.00 C over 10 min 66.00 C 75 min 
Glyco Protien Res Heat to 72.00 C over 5 min 72.00 C 20 min 
Mash Out Heat to 76.50 C over 15 min 76.50 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 33 l water at 77.00 C


----------



## jyo (30/5/12)

That looks great, screwy.

This has been one of my best-

Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.80 %
Colour (SRM): 16.8 (EBC): 33.1
Bitterness (IBU): 42.4 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.000 kg Golden Promise Malt (64.72%)
1.500 kg Pale Malt (24.27%)
0.350 kg Crystal 120 (5.66%)
0.250 kg Caraamber (4.05%)
0.080 kg Chocolate (1.29%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
50.0 g Centennial Pellet (8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (2.2 g/L)
45.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)
57.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (2.5 g/L)
23.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)
23.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1099 - Whitbread Ale

*Notes*
----------------
60 @40
[email protected] 10
[email protected] Flameout.
[email protected] whirlpool.


----------



## bum (30/5/12)

jyo said:


> That looks great, screwy.



Agreed. Bookmarked.

Cheers, Screwy.


----------



## jakethesnake559 (18/6/12)

Just kegged that American Red I brewed a few weeks back...

American Red [BIAB]
Brew length: 20L
OG: 1.050
FG: 1.012
IBU: 38
Mash: 90mins @ 65C
Yeast: Wyeast 1056
Ferm Temp: 18C

Grains
Briess Pale Ale 4460g
Weyermann Carared 845g
JWM Light Munich 280g
JWM Roast Barley 25g

Hops
Northern Brewer 8.2% 28g [40min]
Cascade 6.2% 10g [0 min cube]
Chinook 11.4% 10g [0 min cube]
Cascade 6.2% 20g [dry hop fermenter]

Thanks for the advice...it's DELICOUS :icon_drool2: !!
Might step it up to try Screwy's recipe next.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (18/6/12)

I've got this, which is a variation in hops on the Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy Pale Ale (which has been well received by other brewers):

*GoombAPA*
American Amber Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.700
Total Hops (g): 90.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 15.3 (EBC): 30.1
Bitterness (IBU): 36.9 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Perle Malt Bairds (87.72%)
0.500 kg Caramel Rye Malt (8.77%)
0.200 kg Crystal, Heritage (3.51%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

I tend to get a minor amount of caramelisation from the boil, given my stove seems to, once it finally gets up to boil, really go nicely.

Chinook, Cascade & Centennial - mainly because I've got an oversupply of them. Having said that, I really like Chinook's ability to give a bit of resinous flavour (and when combined with Rye, is :icon_drool2: ) - it tends to prevent a highly 'fruity' hopped APA turning into fruit salad.

Goomba


----------



## ged (18/6/12)

AAA
60L

50% Perle Pale 
35% Munich II
10% Caramalt
4% Heritage Crystal
1% Carafa II

52/15-63/30-68/30-72/30-78/5

30/30/30 Simcoe 60/15/0
30/30/30 Cascade 15/0/Dry

1046
31 IBUs

US05
fermenting as i type, in our lounge room tonight to keep it warm-ish


----------



## bum (29/7/12)

Screwtop said:


> My Son makes a HHR Clone which is fantastic, it has a little smoked malt which he likes but for originality leave this out.
> ...snip...


Brewed a batch based on your son's recipe a few weeks back. Totally different hop schedule, some changes to grainbill, single infusion. Hardly the same beer but pretty nice none the less. My thanks to you both.


----------



## Adam Howard (29/7/12)

Evil Twin

Here's a good recipe for Evil Twin direct from the man himself. Great recipe.


----------

